# Minimum size for pen blanks



## norman vandyke (Jun 23, 2015)

I know the expected minimum size for pen blanks is 3/4" square x 6" but I know that they are usually cut in two, then cut even smaller to fit the pen tubes, so what is a good size to go by when I run across shorts during my cutting? I just hate to just toss these out. They're about 3.5" long and I have a 4 more right now around 2.5".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 23, 2015)

Those are fantastic and would work for a bolt action or similar type pen. 3" shorts are pretty common. Are those Russian olive? They look nice.


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 23, 2015)

That


kazuma78 said:


> Those are fantastic and would work for a bolt action or similar type pen. 3" shorts are pretty common. Are those Russian olive? They look nice.


That are indeed Russian olive. I've been cutting so much of it lately. The cutoffs are piling up too fast for my liking. Shop's looking like a wood pile.


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 23, 2015)

Sierra and Mesa pens you can use 2 1/2 inch long blanks


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 23, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> That
> 
> That are indeed Russian olive. I've been cutting so much of it lately. The cutoffs are piling up too fast for my liking. Shop's looking like a wood pile.


Do your cutoffs look like those pen blanks?


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 23, 2015)

Most do. I have a bunch of stuff that could only be used for casting. I have a few other cutoff pieces I could cut into blanks about that size but they've got soft spots and are in bad need of stabilizing which I don't do.


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm sure some casters and stabilizers here might have some interest. Are you going to sell any of your blanks? I'm not offering to buy since this isn't the right forum for it, I'm just asking.


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 23, 2015)

Possibly. I'd just need to cut enough to fill a box first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 23, 2015)

when it comes to Burls, especially, you don't have to worry about matching grains, anything over 2-1/4" would be useable
most 2 piece blanks are 2" tubes, some single tubes are 3"
I'd say save all your cutoffs 2" or more, and someone would be able to use them, _especially _that russian olive burl

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 23, 2015)

Maybe I should include some of these "shorties" measurements in my list....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 23, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> when it comes to Burls, especially, you don't have to worry about matching grains, anything over 2-1/4" would be useable
> most 2 piece blanks are 2" tubes, some single tubes are 3"
> I'd say save all your cutoffs 2" or more, and someone would be able to use them, _especially _that russian olive burl


This is good then I cut a few more this afternoon...a couple will probably need stabilizing, maybe casting but overall pretty solid. Getting closer to a full box.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 24, 2015)

that's going to make a sweeet box if it ever gets filled, and finds it's way to another forum 
especially those 3 just right of center, the darker w/the sap, endgrain shows some really nice eyes  
How oily is this wood? I'm stabilizing a bunch of local Olive, even after drying to 2% MC, the wood is still very oily,
that'll make em even easier to apply a glossy finish once turned


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 24, 2015)

These are bone dry at 0%. Doesn't feel oily to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 24, 2015)

I updated the list in my signature. How's it read to you guys?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 24, 2015)

Great looking cut offs.

Les

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 24, 2015)

rdabpenman said:


> Great looking cut offs.


They are indeed 



ripjack13 said:


> I updated the list in my signature. How's it read to you guys?


Okay -- but I know a few segmented pen makers who can use odd cut-offs even shorter than the 3" you listed. Maybe worth adding a comment to that effect?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 24, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> They are indeed
> 
> 
> Okay -- but I know a few segmented pen makers who can use odd cut-offs even shorter than the 3" you listed. Maybe worth adding a comment to that effect?




This what I have posted there....

*Pens*
3/4" x 3/4" x 6"
3/4" x 3/4" x 8" for double closed end pens
3/4" x 3/4" x 10" for full custom pens ("kitless")
(However, anything over 2-1/4" long would be useable,
most 2 piece kits are roughly 2" long tubes and some single tube kits are 3" long.)


----------

